# Trump Aberdeen



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2019)

its along way off I know, but anyone interested in a return visit to Trump Aberdeen in the spring?

subject to them doing the same deal of course


----------



## IanM (Nov 19, 2019)

I failed to make it in 2019.... I will try not to make the same mistake in 2020   Subject to diary which is filling up!


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2019)

Stick me down old chap


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 20, 2019)

Stick me down and Toad, can I book a table for breakfast again please?

ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## casuk (Nov 20, 2019)

I should be available, depending on transport


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 20, 2019)

Depends on dates for me obviously. My work can be a bit of a see you next Tuesday now for time off.

If dates work I could be tempted with an overnight and take in Murcar.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Depends on dates for me obviously. My work can be a bit of a see you next Tuesday now for time off.

If dates work I could be tempted with an overnight and take in Murcar.
		
Click to expand...

funny enough, i got a few jobs to do at Aberdeen Airport that will need to be done by the end of April, so was planning on staying a few times, ive already procured Cruden and your bitch track for games


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			funny enough, i got a few jobs to do at Aberdeen Airport that will need to be done by the end of April, so was planning on staying a few times, ive already procured Cruden and your bitch track for games

Click to expand...

Keep me in the loop re Cruden or similar then. Will make a call once dates are "discussed".


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2019)

will give Cabby a text and see if he's interested again... maybe get Bomber out as well


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh paddy, put me in plus 1


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 20, 2019)

Provisionally aye.


----------



## gopher99 (Nov 20, 2019)

Depending on dates I am interested in playing.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

looks like we've got enough for three 4 balls again so worth it


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 21, 2019)

Price up a couple of Trump lodges for an overnight should only cost us about Â£12k each per night.

ðŸ˜œ


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Price up a couple of Trump lodges for an overnight should only cost us about Â£12k each per night.

ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

cabby and Sam can pay


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 21, 2019)

Guessing itâ€™s a round a trump b&b somewhere with another course/two over two/three days?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Guessing itâ€™s a round a trump b&b somewhere with another course/two over two/three days?
		
Click to expand...

i'm just sorting a round at Trump dear boy, plenty of options close by. i may be staying as i've already sorted myself a freebee at Royal Aberdeen and Cruden Bay


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 24, 2019)

Any further interest Paddy?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 25, 2019)

Cabby said he might be interested and he would happily pay for you and i to sat in the cottages


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 25, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Cabby said he might be interested and he would happily pay for you and i to sat in the cottages

Click to expand...

Must be getting a fair few tips, Christmas party nights and drunk customers must mean plenty of Christmas cheer!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 25, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Must be getting a fair few tips, Christmas party nights and drunk customers must mean plenty of Christmas cheer!
		
Click to expand...

be all those locals getting a taxi to the V&A and back


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 2, 2019)

Any dates that are in/out for interested parties?

April work?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Any dates that are in/out for interested parties?

April work?
		
Click to expand...

awaiting on them setiing the prices for the shoulder offer....


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			awaiting on them setiing the prices for the shoulder offer....
		
Click to expand...

I'd pay extra for a later date to be honest for 2 or 3 degrees more warmth!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'd pay extra for a later date to be honest for 2 or 3 degrees more warmth!
		
Click to expand...

don't be silly mate, it was shorts weather last time


----------



## IanM (Dec 3, 2019)

The last week of April isn't ideal, but when the dates come out I will test the logistics!   Really keen to lose golf balls in that part of the world again


----------



## casuk (Dec 3, 2019)

I'll play behind you then I'm in need of some more 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

will all depend on the deal offered again, but the shoulder season deal we got time ended the end of April.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			will all depend on the deal offered again, but the shoulder season deal we got time ended the end of April.
		
Click to expand...

Had a quick look on Trump website currently £195 per player for April!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Had a quick look on Trump website currently £195 per player for April!
		
Click to expand...

oosh. not paying that 

i think they send that deal out in the new year, i usually get a load of emails from them, i suspect you will to having booked with them before.

will keep an eye out for the deal


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 4, 2019)

Plenty of cheaper options, Fraserburgh, Murcar etc if they're not going to play ball. 

Usually always a spring deal at Trump.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Plenty of cheaper options, Fraserburgh, Murcar etc if they're not going to play ball.

Usually always a spring deal at Trump.
		
Click to expand...

i still fancy having another crack at Newmacher too


----------



## casuk (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i still fancy having another crack at Newmacher too
		
Click to expand...

That looks a nice course, I wouldn't mind a venue change if there is no deal at trumps


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i still fancy having another crack at Newmacher too
		
Click to expand...

Not in April though. That is a later in the season course in my opinion!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Not in April though. That is a later in the season course in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...

true, though around here anyway April has been one of our best months for weather


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			true, though around here anyway April has been one of our best months for weather
		
Click to expand...

Growth, winter recovery is the issue in April, not playability.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 10, 2019)

7 March would be a date...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Had a quick look on Trump website currently £195 per player for April!
		
Click to expand...

This year we went on the 16th of April, not worth going before then.have emailed them today asking if they are still doing the shoulder deal next year.


----------



## Val (Dec 19, 2019)

Late to the party but watching with interest


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

got an emal back offering £120 which isn't what i was hoping for, may try again in Fed.

hope they send out an offer like last time


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

I'd rather sleep on a park bench than one of that troglodyte's hotels.
It must be great to only know him as a hotelier.


----------



## casuk (Dec 31, 2019)

Aye the £95 was a decent price still a bit high tho,


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'd rather sleep on a park bench than one of that troglodyte's hotels.
It must be great to only know him as a hotelier.
		
Click to expand...

no hotel at Aberdeen as such, just a great golf course despite its "current" owner


----------



## casuk (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			no hotel at Aberdeen as such, just a great golf course despite its "current" owner

Click to expand...

Plenty of benches tho


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

Nationalize the property.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

casuk said:



			Plenty of benches tho
		
Click to expand...

or just kip in what Trump would call.... the "doons"


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			got an emal back offering £120 which isn't what i was hoping for, may try again in Fed.

hope they send out an offer like last time
		
Click to expand...

Sod them. Cruden Bay are doing £95 or have a bargain day at Fraserburgh GC.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sod them. Cruden Bay are doing £95 or have a bargain day at Fraserburgh GC.
		
Click to expand...

you may well be right dear boy


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2020)

Any decisions/updates?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Any decisions/updates?
		
Click to expand...

not heard back yet after the last offer, going to call them if i don't hear back by end Feb


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rang them today, no plans at the moment to offer the same deal we had last year, current one is £125 PP.

might re visit this in March,  to see what the will offer then


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 24, 2020)

They have just sent out an email with the opens on. 

Saturday 21st March pairs event £230 a pair.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They have just sent out an email with the opens on.

Saturday 21st March pairs event £230 a pair.
		
Click to expand...

yes, i get that email, couple of opens on there as well as a seniors in March, make you play off the very front tee.

We want to play midweek anyway


----------



## daverollo (Feb 1, 2020)

The spring and autumn Texas scrambles are a great way to play this course. I’m going again on 19th April. We won it 2 years ago and first prize was another round ans overnight stay in the hotel, which is sensational.

£400 split 4 ways.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for putting that vile cretin's name on the top of the queue.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Thanks for putting that vile cretin's name on the top of the queue.
		
Click to expand...

We might not like the person, but we love his courses!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 1, 2020)

CliveW said:



			We might not like the person, but we love his courses!
		
Click to expand...

Well just don't play with the tosser because he cheats like hell.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Well just don't play with the tosser because he cheats like hell.
		
Click to expand...

little chance of that!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2020)

daverollo said:



			The spring and autumn Texas scrambles are a great way to play this course. I’m going again on 19th April. We won it 2 years ago and first prize was another round ans overnight stay in the hotel, which is sensational.

£400 split 4 ways.
		
Click to expand...

not interested in that TBH, if i was desperate i would just play in one of the opens, last years was an Ok deal for £95 anything over that is a bit much TBH


----------



## DaveR (Feb 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Thanks for putting that vile cretin's name on the top of the queue.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the word association thread in out of bounds? That's really good for getting your post count up 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 2, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Have you seen the word association thread in out of bounds? That's really good for getting your post count up 👍
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t make up at first what your post was referring too, but then I saw that it said “ignored content not shown”. Yep, I indeed made the right decision putting the old boomer on ignore within the first few days of his ramblings here.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2020)

i think we can now safely say this is a no go  now, they sent me an email this moring even dearer than when i spoke to them, now want  £130 with coffee and roll.


----------



## casuk (Mar 2, 2020)

Aye the £95 was decent but £130 is just a bit much


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2020)

They may be great courses but for me what I might want to do - play them - is *for me* just the wrong thing to do.  And so I won't play them.  There are hundreds of great courses in this country that I have not played, and my pleasure playing any of them will compensate me just fine for any loss I might feel in denying myself the pleasure of Menie or Turnberry.  But that's just me and I have no issue whatsoever that others would love to play them - and do - and it's great that folk on here put the effort in to organise 'meets' and such courses.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They may be great courses but for me what I might want to do - play them - is *for me* just the wrong thing to do.  And so I won't play them.  There are hundreds of great courses in this country that I have not played, and my pleasure playing any of them will compensate me just fine for any loss I might feel in denying myself the pleasure of Menie or Turnberry.  But that's just me and I have no issue whatsoever that others would love to play them - and do - and it's great that folk on here put the effort in to organise 'meets' and such courses.
		
Click to expand...

great to know thanks


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			great to know thanks

Click to expand...

I just didn't want to sound critical...I know it sounded a bit meh...sorry...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They may be great courses but for me what I might want to do - play them - is *for me* just the wrong thing to do.  And so I won't play them.  There are hundreds of great courses in this country that I have not played, and my pleasure playing any of them will compensate me just fine for any loss I might feel in denying myself the pleasure of Menie or Turnberry.  But that's just me and I have no issue whatsoever that others would love to play them - and do - and it's great that folk on here put the effort in to organise 'meets' and such courses.
		
Click to expand...

And that post has no relevance in this thread. Why not leave your anti Trump posts to the relevant ones in out of bounds and leave the guys wanting to arrange a game to do just that.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I just didn't want to sound critical...I know it sounded a bit meh...sorry...

Click to expand...

Why even comment in the first place, no one cares if you would play it or not, don’t take your political stance into golf.


----------

